
ETL-Less Smart Data Warehouse Raises $5M - yanivleven
http://newscenter.io/2017/09/panoply-raises-additional-5-million/
======
HackerSam
Interesting to see what machine learning is doing in the Data space. Other
companies to look at --> Snowflake, Splunk, Google (amazing advancements in ML
in the past year)

